# Rust remover



## nosbusch2005 (Dec 23, 2008)

I have a trailer that is starting to get quite a bit of rust built up on it. I'm wanting to take care of the problem before it starts eating through and I need to patch. I've looked into Rust Guy but it is pretty expensive. If it works I would have no problem spending the money but I'm having trouble finding a lot of info on it other than their own website, which I think might be slightly biased. Has anyone used this product or is there any other rust remover/preventive paints that you would recommend? Thanks!


----------



## H. A. S. (Aug 18, 2010)

Online, there are tutorials on how to remove rust, try Googling 'electrolysis'.

Long time ago, there was a guy who dunked his whole trailer frame, hooked up the charger, and it looked like new.:thumbsup:


----------



## nosbusch2005 (Dec 23, 2008)

If you can find me a tub that I can dunk a 38' Semi trailer in I'll give it a shot :thumbsup:


----------



## fabrk8r (Feb 12, 2010)

Look for someone in your area that does sand/media blasting. It's usually not very expensive and the results are bare metal ready for primer.


----------



## downunder (Jun 13, 2008)

I have used the rust converter products for about tweny years and had good results. This is the stuff that goes on and changes the rust to a black primer like surface that can be painted. Or left as it is.


----------



## nosbusch2005 (Dec 23, 2008)

Well I am going to order some and give it a try.


----------



## piste (Oct 7, 2009)

Eastwood is the biggest name vendor in this space that I know of. Also there is POR 15. Either of those should do the trick. If its only slight surface rust that I want to stop or at least slow down. A liberal dose of WD 40 a few times a year is a simple/cheap alternative.


----------

